# Sony A99 EVF



## jkirkegaard (May 5, 2013)

Hi,

Im considering switching from Nikon to Sony. What the new Sony A99 has to offer sounds like a dream, especially the EVF.

Does anyone have any experience with this camera? Any pros and cons that are worthy of mentioning?
The Sony EVF sounds like a real great idea, however does it work as well as it should?
When the camera is put into the Manual setting, does the EVF respond as it should  does it simulate the choosen exposure? Or is it only w/b and filters which are displayed in the EVF? Will the EVF be able to be completely darkened or will the EVF adjust to make the viewfinder viewable?


----------



## Kolia (May 5, 2013)

Both.  You can turn ON and OFF the Preview mode that would simulate the exposure.

The main beef people have against is is the delay in the image you see. Which in my opinion isn't much of an issue since you need to anticipate your shot even with a OVF. The delay is barely noticeable except in very dark situation, when it is boosting the signal to brighter than naked eye level.

The benefits out weight this limitation IMO.

Try it if you can.  The a65 and a77 should have the same performance EVF-wise, if you can't get your hand on a test a99.


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (May 5, 2013)

You might try to PM cosmonaut, he own a A99 and should be able to fill you in.


----------



## Bo1972 (May 5, 2013)

I did switch also from Nikon to Sony. I used Nikon for over 6 years. The best thing I ever did. I own the A 9 now for about 6 months. In use and in fun it is superior to Nikon. First the quality is now were I always were looking for. With Nikon I was satisfied, bur never extreemly happy. Now I am. Photos are a lot more dynamic, like they will come alive directley. Colourr are more vivid and have a lot more emotion. My older Nikon pictures even look rather thin now. Blacks are better and pictures are more 3d. In use you have so much more contrle over the picture before you take it. The EVF let me see what I will get before I take it. The screen wich you can adapt in every pace gives me also more control over a picture before it is taken. Then there is still a lot more. Panaorama pictures is awesome and very easy to make. You have so much more options that my hobby never was this much fun. I smile al the time wenn I use my A99. Nikon has to do a lot to come to this level of fun and quality in photos. I also use it a lot for Video. I use the XLR inputs with 2 different Rode Microphones. Even this is stunning. You see all the differences you make in the menu at the screen or EVF. I cannot imagine to use a standard dslr anymore. You would be a fool to get back. Life in making photos and video never has been so good in my life. I truly can say I love this camera.


----------



## Bo1972 (May 5, 2013)

The A99 has the best EVF. They also did use it in the A77. But you see the differences between the 2 cameras. They did make some adjustments what improved the quality. The people who owned the A77 will tell you the same. I talked to a person who first owned the A77 before the A99.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 6, 2013)

For landscape stuff its unbeatable. The live preview is so handy its not funny. Its really hard to mess up a picture. The ISO handling is nice too. You can hit 1600-3200 with almost no noise and higher with minimal noise.


----------



## R3d (Jun 2, 2013)

I haven't really notice any lag in the image.  I love this camera.


----------



## cosmonaut (Jun 7, 2013)

I really don't have any negatives with the a99. The things it has I like, articulating screen, steady shot, focus peaking, GPS, EVF, extremely quite shutter.
as far as the viewfinder it is sweet. It doesn't blank out like the OMD EM-5 or the a77. It has a faster refresh time which makes it smoother. Its also small and light for a full frame. It seems like a sedan when compared to the D800 which is more robust. The dynamic range is also on par with Nikon. If there is a difference it's small. 
 If there are negatives it would be that it is one stop worse than the D800 in noise at high ISO. It sort of clips at 6400 and at times could use some NR. Below that its very nice. Then the battery issue. Expect to buy a couple of extra ones. If you get the grip it holds two batteries plus one in body making three. I have shoot all day events with the grip. So far no third party grips and the Sony is like $280.00. There is a deal going on if you can find it that gives you the flash and grip for free with a purchase. Be sure and look as sometimes the deal is hard to find but it's out there.
 The bottom line if you can live at 6400 and lower you will be over joyed. I rarely even think that I am looking at a digital image in the finder anymore. 
 So when I switch back to a optical finder it's like shock. WTH everything is so dim. It may take time to get use to the EVF. But I warmed right up to it and probably depend on it more than I care to admit.
 Feel free to ask questions I can talk shop all day.


----------



## ELS (Jun 7, 2013)

+2 (LOL ) = +1 and +1 rating on your thoughts, comments ...

Thanks for sharing your insight...

Ed


----------



## jfrabat (Aug 7, 2013)

I second Cosmonaut's opinion.  I own an A77, and use the A99 often (I do work for Sony, so I borrow one from the office).  Lately, I have been using it more than my A77...


----------



## sandollars (Aug 7, 2013)

I would be curious to know WHAT Nikon you switched FROM?


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 8, 2013)

sandollars said:


> I would be curious to know WHAT Nikon you switched FROM?



You guys are a couple months late in this discussion.


----------



## jkirkegaard (Aug 8, 2013)

sandollars said:


> I would be curious to know WHAT Nikon you switched FROM?




nikon d800

I think the a99 is a great camera - however not without some serious issus. Bracketing and timer-delay is not possible!


----------



## jkirkegaard (Aug 8, 2013)

sandollars said:


> I would be curious to know WHAT Nikon you switched FROM?




nikon d800

I think the a99 is a great camera - however not without some serious issus. Bracketing and timer-delay is not possible at the same time!


----------

